# Looking for trading mentor Perth WA



## Kingofclubz (19 September 2016)

G'day All, 

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Currently looking for a local active trading mentor or someone who has traded in the past. I have recently been studying more technical analysis with the intention of making my first trade on ASX within 6 months. If anybody is willing to step up I would be grateful, Hoping for long term but open to anything to begin with. Happy to shoulder with beginners like myself or veterans who are open to the idea of mentoring.

Aim: To be trading US markets on the regular within 12-18 months. (have the min required, just need the learning curve to catch up.)

If this is in the wrong thread mods, please move.

Look forward to any replies,

Cheers!


----------



## Kingofclubz (6 October 2016)

*Looking for Mentors & Study Partners*

Hey Everyone,

I am fairly new to the market / Trading game and I am looking for experienced (mentors) or inexperienced traders (study partners) alike to connect with and work together to get better each others game. 

I Have been studying extensively day/swing trading for the past 3 months and am now ready to start paper trading and tracking results. I Have had some experiencing buying and holding stock in the past with only fundamental research as my pretext for doing so with moderate success.

If anyone is interested no matter what level I am happy to share details, I know how important it is from past endeavours to connect with like minded peers who are also on the same journey. It is a HUGE benefit.

Thanks!

- Perth, WA.


----------



## aden_mich (16 March 2017)

Kingofclubz said:


> *Looking for Mentors & Study Partners*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> ...




Hey mate, im in the same boat quite new to it all but would like to have someone to bounce ideas of. Happy to share details if your still interested!


----------



## Matty Hill (19 April 2017)

aden_mich said:


> Hey mate, im in the same boat quite new to it all but would like to have someone to bounce ideas of. Happy to share details if your still interested!



Hey guys I am in the same boat just starting my stock broking course. If either of you had any luck with a mentor or up for helping along the way let me know.
Thanks


----------



## drequejo (2 October 2017)

Hi, I am in Perth. I have some years of experience in trading (trading systems, market timing and options - butterflies and IC) happy to help.


----------



## willoneau (9 February 2018)

HI I'm interested in chatting to like minded traders too but am in Bunbury


----------



## JimmyTrade (1 January 2022)

drequejo said:


> Hi, I am in Perth. I have some years of experience in trading (trading systems, market timing and options - butterflies and IC) happy to help.



Hey mate; I have just stumbled across this forum and finding my feet here. I am also in Perth and would like to find a mentor to further my trading ability.
Would love to catch up if possible?

Thanks in advance,

James


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2022)

A good start is to attend meetings of the Australian Investors Association (AIA) or the Aust Technical Analysts Assoc (ATAA). These meetings showcase a variety of analytical techniques that are used by investors and traders.  You will meet like minded people and most are happy to provide helpful suggestions for beginners. Memberships will give you access to stacks of material that you can research at your leisure.


----------



## wayneL (1 January 2022)

Just fade the big-mouths in the corporate media, you'll make a freaking fortune. (Only half joking)


----------

